# Dead Pixel?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

So I have one dead Pixel on right on top of my nav bar. Any fix besides those apps in the play store or should I consider returning it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> So I have one dead Pixel on right on top of my nav bar. Any fix besides those apps in the play store or should I consider returning it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lol I have a dead pixel too. Top left corner but barely visible so didn't bug me much. But this yellow light bleed is killing me lol. Sams club is out of stock for who knows when. 
I'd suggest keep it but if it bothers you much return it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> So I have one dead Pixel on right on top of my nav bar. Any fix besides those apps in the play store or should I consider returning it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


There are some apps in the play store that "attempt" to repair this not sure how legit they are. Look under dead pixel I believe or just pixel.

Good luck brother

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

no deadites here

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

It's only one and it's barely noticeable but just knowing its there bothers me... No light bleeding though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

*Update:* Used Pixel Curer from the play store and it seems to be less intense. Let it sit for about 2 hours on the pixel and idk if I'm just imaging it's less noticeable, but it seems like it. I'll try this a few more times.


----------

